# Aleafia - AH- TSX



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Aleafia will be de-listed from the TSX.
I will sell my stocks , take a huge loss and carry on.
What else can I do ?


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

My stake in this is in a TFSA. So take the hit and just say heck. No getting that lost contribution room back.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

They stated that this is only an *extension* of the
review period for the de-listing until Nov 29.
Nov 1st- 16 new products were added
Nov 9th -will announce second quarter results
I've e-mailed them , left message on their main line
since their Investor Relations # 1 833-879 2533 is disconnected
no response
I have to wait before I sell my shares


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Please list any comment on the possible 
scenarios that could play out before Nov 29.


----------

